# Cole E Monsta - da Newf!



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

wow, can i have one dad , can i can i dad please!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Beautiful I love Newfs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, the poof on his head cracks me up.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Love it 
Can we have more pics plz


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

T&T said:


> Love it
> Can we have more pics plz


yes,it's not enough pictures!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

What a funny looking dog!!! I had never seen one before. I would HUG it if it was dry...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cole is a very handsome boy. Love how intense he is staring at something. I bet he is a real sweetie.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's definitely a candidate for a 2010 Newf calendar.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Gorgeous, the poof on his head cracks me up.


That poof...which Newf people call "floof", has been trimmed. You should see it in it's natural form. It can get long...and wild...and uneven, if not trimmed. :lol: Right before I trimmed it, I had it "formed" into a mohawk! he he he



> Can we have more pics plz


Sure...I have lots! hahahahaha! I'll post some more in another thread.



> What a funny looking dog!!! I had never seen one before. I would HUG it if it was dry...


I'm surprised you haven't seen any in the UK...well, maybe not...I only saw a couple before I got "into" Newfs about 5-6 years ago. There are a lot in certain areas and none in others. We're in a "none" area, pretty much.

And he'd love to hug you.....usually loves it more when he's wet! ha!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd hug him even if he's wet.

He's fishing, isn't he


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

No, JoEllen...he doesn't fish. Mira fishes. Cole was being stubborn, as usual. I had thrown in a Jolly Ball (with rope) which he swam around...and didn't get. He doesn't like balls...he likes bumpers, oars, etc. 

Then when I tried to send him to get it again...he came part way out, and stood there. He does that a lot...in the house, outside, wherever. If I don't make it "worth his while"...he'll just stand there. Not moving in any direction. Brat.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, Mira 

Haha, like you're going to go in and get him, huh?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's what he did when I threw the ball. Swam right past it..didn't even look:

Cole...get the ball! (looks like he will...right??)











What ball? I don't see no stinkin' ball....it must be an invisible ball.











This is what he "said" to me about going to get that ball......the look says it all! :lol:


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I love his look in the last picture - not too knowledgeable about Newfs but he is adorable.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

He definitely conveys what he is feeling with his expressions! ("Mom, that is sooooo beneath me!).


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Goldens are so smiley most of the time, that they don't seem to have the range of expression Newfs do. I know they can pout, and be serious, but not for long.

Newfs, on the other hand...sheesh. Talk about facial expressions. You can read what they're thinking, just by looking at them. They can pout for days (yep days), they can smile, they have a bunch of different "looks" they give you. They tend to be intense...whereas Goldens are just so HAPPY most of the time! LOL


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL at Cole 
Reminds me of Miss T ...
She'll make Mr T swim fetch the stick & steal it from him on his way back :doh:
I know what you mean about the many facial expressions   :yuck: :uhoh:    :smooch:  
I love Cole's 'HAPPY' face


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

OOOhhh that is just great....what a guy....I would guess you need to be careful so the game warden does not put out bear traps in your neighborhood. Was that a screw you dad get it yourself look!:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> That poof...which Newf people call "floof", has been trimmed. You should see it in it's natural form. It can get long...and wild...and uneven, if not trimmed. :lol: Right before I trimmed it, I had it "formed" into a mohawk! he he he


Mohawk!!!!

:worthless


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I loff newfs. One of Pudden's best friends is a newf . 

Love the newf poof too


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That series of fetch the ball photos made me laugh out loud I love Cole! Is that a treat spot in the middle of his tongue?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cole is a very handsome bear. When he comes out of the pond he must bring half of the water with him. Oakly has a Newf buddy that is a gentle giant.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Is that a treat spot in the middle of his tongue?


Yes, it is!



> Oakly has a Newf buddy that is a gentle giant.


Post some pics of them together!!! Please!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I love Cole! Great pictures!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gorgeous pic! What camera do you use?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Tahla9999 said:


> Gorgeous pic! What camera do you use?


For that shot I was using a Canon 50D with a Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L lens.

In reality the shot was too dark...underexposed. I had the settings wrong. I fixed the exposure in PS, then desaturated it (took out the color). I then played with the filters a bit. Fortunately I didn't have to mess with the focus/sharpness. It was perfectly focused.

Usually I don't do any of that. I just crop (if necessary) and resize. Sometimes I'll play with the brightness and contrast a bit, but that's about it.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He is just beautiful! 
Wouldn't want to be standing too close when he shakes off all that water, though. :


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

_I adore Newfies and would have one in a heartbeat but it is just too darn hot in Modesto. Even Boz gets angry with me that we don't have a lake in our backyard! Big hugs to your babies:wave:_


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Just gorgeous! Love him to pieces!!  The picture looks like it is straight from a book or calander, great job!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I love newfs. Several of my relatives have them. They may be more expressive than goldens, but they drool more too.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> They may be more expressive than goldens, but they drool more too.


That's true...at least for one, Cole. The others don't really drool at all except when food is involved, and the Goldens do that too~ :lol:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I could look at pictures of Cole all day long.......sooo handsome!!


----------

